# The mechanisms of stage fright and ways to confront it.



## alfonso (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello, we need your help to understand better the way that musicians confront the stage. Concert, auditions, exams... If you could have a look to the questionnaire and fulfill it, it would be a great help in order to develop the 
research. It takes five minutes.
Thanks in advanced for your time.
Yours :tiphat:
Alfonso


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

Just finished the questionnaire It was fun. My stage fright has definitely diminished with experience. As I've improved and been put in stressful situations, I've gotten more confident in my abilities. Now I know that I am a good musician, and when I play, people will know that. No reason to worry. I find auditions to be more stressful than concerts or solo performances. Auditions just make me nervous. I thrive on an audience. The more people the better when I perform. I love connecting with the audience and performing for them. I'd say I'm more nervous in an orchestral setting with solos because I feel if I mess up a solo, it takes away from the performance as a whole and let's everyone down. Strangely, I'm more comfortable performing a concerto or some other solo piece.


----------



## alfonso (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello OboeKnight, thanks for your time and for your explanations. It will be helpful for us . Big hug from Spain, and all the best.
Alfonso


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I have completed the survey. I sing with the orchestra chorus and as a soloist, accompanying myself on guitar. I have also played bass in a cover band.
I seek out opportunities to perform because the act of performing (like taking risks) can be addicting because of the adrenaline rush.

For me, the best way to calm stage nerves is to check out the venue beforehand and, of course, be well-rehearsed.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

One of the best ways to combat stage fright is through repetition. I have never done any musical performances or anything, but I do have to give presentations in front of large audiences somewhat regularly. Initially I used to be petrified of them, and would be a nervous wreck the whole time! However, just through doing them over and over, nowadays I could basically care less about presenting...it's almost as easy as simple conversation for me now. The same principles apply, once your mind subconsciously sees that it's not so scary, then it begins to stop going haywire.


----------

